

Yelp launches Yelp Platform to enter world of on-demand delivery - kevingibbon
http://venturebeat.com/2013/07/09/yelp-launches-on-demand-local-delivery-service

======
callmeed
So, the company who controls the online reputation of most restaurants (and
isn't known for doing a good job) is now going to have a hand in their
orders/payment processing/delivery. What could _possibly_ go wrong there?

How is Yelp going to handle a 1-star review that was prompted by a missed
order, a late delivery, etc.?

~~~
ngoel36
The same thing they do now, let it potentially damage the restaurant's
reputation. I've seen literally the most fucked up reviews drag down an
otherwise 5-star restaurant's ratings...shit like: "The chef's tasting menu
was a great price, but it was far too much food...how much sushi do they think
two people can eat?" and "My waitress just had the ugliest sweater when I went
in today, completely ruined my usually delicious burger! 1 star."

I really wish they had a more quantitatively factored
upvote/downvote/reputation system.

~~~
loceng
This would be counter to their apparent extortion model of being able to "fix
reviews" if you're a paying business.

~~~
_k
Is that something they still do ?

~~~
saosebastiao
Even if they didn't, how would we know? I have seen countless 1-star reviews
of restaurants that I have visited where the content of the review is just
bizarre: incorrect names of people, items that aren't on the menu, server
practices that are completely out of the ordinary, etc. I can't help but think
they are the result of a desperate Yelp ad salesman who wants to burn someone
for not buying.

~~~
loceng
Might be nice way to get a competitor ranked lower - whereby hiring people to
create bad reviews of your top competitors ...

------
dylandrop
This is really great. I find that Yelp's business search is the best out
there, and I often use it in conjunction with Seamless/Grubhub, since I just
trust Yelp's search more.

I wonder what the API for Yelp Platform might be like. Could be a huge
moneymaker.

------
thelarry
Isn't that a bit of a misnomer, they are integrating with existing delivery
services. From the subject I figured they were providing their own? Either
way... cool....

------
aray
Are they doing their own payment processing, or doing it through another
provider? I couldn't find out poking around their developer site.

------
nyar
Yelp may as well grab business owners by the ankles and dangle them upside
down for loose change.

------
foobarqux
Same day delivery is getting really crowded: Amazon, Ebay Now, Yelp,
Postmates, Walmart and probably others.

~~~
area51org
It may seem crowded right now, but some/most of these companies will probably
not succeed. I'd just like _one_ of them to succeed!

For that matter, I'd really like someone to do what WebVan tried to do, except
not become Steve Blank's canonical example of how _not_ to run a startup. I
miss the convenience.

